# The Perfect John Deere For Those of Us Who Have Not Found Our True Path In Life



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wisdom and humor all wrapped up into a one tractor sale! :lmao: :clown: :smiles: :cowboy:


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=14532">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

HA HA HA HA .....That's really funny Chief.....was this a real ad?:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen that last year i don't know if it was real or not but it is funny.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it was a gag picture someone made up that has been floating around the internet.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I still find this a fitting metafor for many time in our lives.   Maybe this would make a good sticky:question: :question: :question: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I still find this a fitting metafor for many time in our lives.   Maybe this would make a good sticky:question: :question: :question: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


whats a sticky


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Making it so it appears at the top of the page of this section. Like the John Deere oil capacities over in the Compact Tactor Section.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oic do you have to be a Moderator to do that


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: 2funny


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

YEP!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh the fun us non-moderators could have with that feature.:truth: :winky: 

Mark


----------

